# Castle Maps



## devastator

Hey guys, I'm busy planning my group's next session, and they are going to be scouting and infiltrating a heavily defended castle. I was wondering if anyone has made up blueprints or maps for a medevial style castle, perhaps but not nessessarily with an adjacent town?


----------



## EricNoah

I spotted something along these lines at Lythia.com - more of a keep than a castle though.  http://www.lythia.com/2008/07/getha-keep/

There is at least one Castle Map in the Phineas Crow collection.  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=236446


----------



## Tetsubo

Will this do?


----------



## Tetsubo

Or this?


----------



## Tetsubo

Ironhall...


----------



## EricNoah

You kicked my butt, Tetsubo!   Can I take it you made those?  They look great.


----------



## gamerprinter

*Lots of castles at CG site*

Lots of castle plans at http://www.cartographersguild.com and almost all of them available under Creative Commons license for free personal use, except where otherwise mentioned. Most gridded out at 1 inch = 5 foot scale, some with hexes and many without grids scaled for use in VT apps like MapTool.

This is castle-like, more citadel shrine, unfortunately its already populated for a Lich encounter location (old contest entry)...


----------



## Mark

Added to the DMing Advice thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:


> Will this do?



Nice, and yoinked.


----------



## devastator

Awesome stuff!
Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Ebonyr

Here's some more castles --> link


----------

